# Whats this worth?



## fatherfire89 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am selling my boat and was wondering how much you think I could get out of it. Its a 2010 Lowe 1448 with a 1994 Evinrude 50/35 jet. The motor runs excellent. This video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjhGfnaFy-8&feature=youtu.be is up on craigslist with the boat ad for people to see how it does.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## scottconsoli (Jun 27, 2012)

in my neck of the woods, new jersey, probably about 3-4k


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 27, 2012)

Ditto for WV, list for 4, sell for 3500


----------

